# Xem sinh trắc vân tay giá bao nhiêu năm 2020?



## SinhtracvantayInfolife (10/7/20)

*Xem sinh trắc vân tay giá bao nh**iêu năm 2020?*
Trên thị trường Việt Nam có rất nhiều mức giá sinh trắc vân tay từ các đơn vị sinh trắc khác nhau. Dao động từ 2 triệu đến 3,5 triệu. Đó là mức giá để các bạn được lấy mẫu vân tay của mình và đưa vào phần mềm phân tích để nhận kết quả.


Duy nhất chỉ đối với dịch vụ sinh trắc vân tay Infolife nói riêng. Bạn sẽ tham gia dịch vụ với mức giá niêm yết trên thị trường hiện là 2,3 triệu/ 1 người. Việc bạn lựa chọn sinh trắc vân tay Infolife để can thiệp làm cho cả gia đình thì Infolife sẽ là giải pháp tài chính phù hợp.
Ngoài ra, vào những dịp ưu đãi như ngày lễ, sinh nhật bạn. Infolife sẽ ưu đãi mức giá tốt hơn cho bạn giúp bạn tiết kiệm nhiều hơn nữa cho cả gia đình.*
Điều cần nhớ về sản phẩm sinh trắc vân tay Infolife*
Bản chất của sinh trắc vân tay Infolife vẫn là dùng dấu vân tay, mà dấu vân tay có 3 đặc tính: không thay đổi, không trùng giữa các cá nhân và hình thành từ 13 – 19 tuần tuổi của thai kỳ. Chính vì vậy mà trẻ nhỏ là đối tượng phù hợp nhất để can thiệp sinh trắc vân tay càng sớm càng dễ có định hướng phù hợp.


Sự khác biệt vượt trội hơn hẳn so với sinh trắc vân tay truyền thống là không đi sâu về trí thông mình vì cần rèn luyện từ rất sớm kết hợp cùng với tính cách để rèn luyện. Do vậy phần định hướng nghề nghiệp gần như không ứng dụng được nhiều.
Nói về Infolife nó tổng quan hơn nhiều so với trí thông minh. Nhu cầu quan tâm của các phụ huynh hiện nay không chỉ dừng lại ở trí thông minh của con mà còn quan tâm về sức khỏe, thể chất. Nó ảnh hưởng đến việc rèn luyện chiều cao của con ở độ tuổi dậy thì. Infolife cho các bậc phụ huynh 1 cái nhìn toàn diện về con của mình để có định hướng phù hợp nhất.
Nếu nói về tính cách con người Infolife dựa vào mong muốn của bạn để đưa ra lời khuyên. Biểu đồ tính cách của Infolife hội tụ 54 đặc điểm tính cách bẩm sinh mà bạn có. Trong khi đó, bản sinh trắc vân tay truyền thống, đa phần thông tin là năng lực não bộ. Định hướng trên Infolife sẽ an toàn hơn nhiều so với sinh trắc vân tay truyền thống. Và tại Việt Nam – 2 cuốn sách về sinh trắc vân tay đều là của Infolife. Hãy đọc thêm để hiểu hơn về tính cách con người qua bản Infolife nhé!


Bạn cần nhớ Infolife phân tích trên xác xuất thống kê giữa vị trí và số lượng loại vân tay. Tức dựa trên việc bạn có bao nhiêu loại vân tay? Và tại sao nó nằm ở ngón tay đó (Phân tích 2 biến)?. Còn sinh trắc vân tay sẽ phân tích trên loại vân tay – vị trí và cường độ (Khoảng cách tâm vs Delta).
Để so sánh bạn sẽ nhận thấy hai hướng nghiên cứu khác nhau và cho ra kết quả khác nhau hoàn toàn. Ta càng không thể so sánh bên nào đúng hơn bên nào, đơn giản vì chúng có sự khác biệt. Với sinh trắc vân tay thì việc bạn nhận dạng sai loại vân tay, đo khoảng cách sai và loại phần mềm khác nhau sẽ ra kết quả khác nhau. Sinh trắc vân tay không quan tâm tới số lượng loại vân tay, mà chỉ quan tâm tới chủng và vị trí. Bạn có 01 ngón WT nằm ở L1 từc là bạn có tính cách của WT.


Với Infolife thì bạn nhận dạng sai loại vân tay cùng với vị trí của nó dẫn đến kết quả sai. Infolife sẽ đếm xem bạn trên 6 Whorl trên 10 ngón tay thì mới được tính là thuần Whorl. Còn dưới 6 sẽ là hiển thị một phần tính cách thôi nhé! Và quan trọng nhất là dù bạn có chủng nào ở trên 10 đầu ngón tay nó đều ảnh hưởng tới tính cách của bạn. Không chỉ đơn thuần là 4 ngón tay đầu tiên.
Có thể bạn sẽ thích: Lớp học sinh trắc vân tay​*Đặc điểm quan trọng về Công ty Infolife*
Nếu bạn là bậc cha mẹ và đang lăn tăn không biết lựa chọn một Công ty sinh trắc vân tay nào Uy Tín nhất tại Việt Nam.Tôi sẽ chỉ cho bạn tới Infolife bởi 03 điều sau:
*Infolife hiện là Công ty sinh trắc học vân tay lớn nhất thế giới*
Infolife có nguồn gốc từ Liên Bang Nga. Hiện có mặt trên 39 quốc gia lớn như Mỹ, Đức, Pháp, Trung Quốc…, và phục vụ hơn 800,000 khách hàng toàn thế giới. Sự đa dạng về sản phẩm gồm Sinh trắc vân tay, sinh trắc vân mắt – Infolife hiện là công ty hoạt động duy nhất rộng khắp trên thế giới.


Và nếu như bạn đi du lịch nhiều nơi, bạn hiểu rằng 1 sản phẩm để đưa được vào một quốc gia, sẽ cần phải đạt được các tiêu chuẩn về tính pháp lý, hợp văn hóa, với độ chính xác cao để thỏa mãn khách hàng tại quốc gia đó. Vậy nên với 38 quốc gia, cùng hơn 800.000 khách hàng là những con số bạn kiểm chứng được về sự uy tín của Infolife.
*Infolife là kết quả của công trình khoa học được chứng nhận từ Liên Bang Nga*
Để có được kết quả phân tích báo cáo Infolife như bạn đang cầm trên tay – Là công sức nghiên cứu hơn 14 năm, với nhà sáng lập trẻ tuổi Alexander Rubarew cùng sự kế thừa của ngành sinh trắc có lịch sử hơn 100 năm qua. Infolife đạt những chứng nhận về nguồn gốc phần mềm rõ ràng, có sự kiểm định của Chính Phủ Liên Bang Nga, các giấy tờ đăng ký sở hữu trí tuệ phần mềm… Hơn 37 giấy chứng nhận từ Liên Bang Nga tới Infolife là sự khẳng định cho việc này.
Những công ty Sinh trắc vân tay khác không thể đưa ra những giấy tờ về nguồn gốc nghiên cứu hay, khoa học về sinh trắc vân tay hay cơ sở rõ ràng được chính phủ chấp nhận nhưng Infolife có điều đó.


*Cam kết Infolife với độ chính xác 92% kết quả phân tích của bạn*
Infolife sẵn sàng cam kết – với kết quả phân tích của cá nhân bạn khi làm cho gia đình đạt độ chính xác 92%. Và chúng tôi khẳng định điều này là sự thật. Bất kỳ khi nào bạn nhận bản phân tích Infolife nhưng cảm thấy không chính xác với bản thân mình. Chúng tôi sẽ làm 02 việc tới bạn:

Kiểm tra lại các mẫu vân tay của bạn đã chính xác chưa?
Nếu mẫu vân tay đã chính xác – Infolife sẽ Hoàn tiền 100% tới bạn và không thu thêm bất kỳ khoản chi phí nào.
Bởi chúng tôi tự tin vào sản phẩm Infolife sẽ giúp bạn lựa chọn được một Công ty Sinh trắc vân tay uy tín nhất tại Việt Nam. Các Công ty sinh trắc vân tay khác có thể không dám đưa ra lời cam kết này. Nhưng với Infolife, chúng tôi đảm bảo khách hàng không chịu bất kỳ rủi ro nào.


*Giá trị cốt lõi mà sinh trắc vân tay Infolife mang lại cho bạn*
Sẽ không một sản phẩm nào thỏa mãn được mọi nhu cầu khách hàng. Infolife cũng vậy. Chúng ta sẽ cùng tìm hiểu nhu cầu khách hàng là gì? Và làm sao những giá trị của sinh trắc vân tay Infolife thỏa mãn được nó nhé!
Về cơ bản, con người chúng ta sẽ có những nhu cầu sau:
+ Nhu cầu sinh lý – Mong muốn có việc làm, thu nhập đáng tin cậy
+ Nhu cầu an toàn – Có một ngôi nhà như mong muốn, cảm giác ấm no và sức mạnh yên tâm
+ Nhu cầu mối quan hệ – Sinh con cái trong môi trường tốt, gặp gỡ người tình như mong muốn, nhóm đông người.
+ Nhu cầu tự tin/khẳng định mình – tâm lý, sinh lý, tâm linh, ý nghĩa cuộc sống.


Xuất phát từ đó vẫn loại nhu cầu ấy, nhưng với trẻ nhỏ sẽ bộc lộ ra ngoài theo cách khác nhau:
+ Nhu cầu sinh lý – Mong muốn có việc làm, thu nhập đáng tin cậy.
Với trẻ nhỏ thì bố mẹ mong muốn con học bài tốt, lên lớp tốt, bằng bạn bằng bè, để bố mẹ yên tâm không phải ôn thi kèm cặp cho con. Mong muốn ổn định sự nghiệp – Tức là có hướng đi rõ ràng cho sự nghiệp – Không phải là ổn định công việc.
+ Nhu cầu tự tin/khẳng định mình – tâm lý, sinh lý, tâm linh, ý nghĩa cuộc sống.
Với trẻ nhỏ thì nhu cầu này gần như không thể hiện ra ngoài. Mà đa phần nằm ở người lớn. Nêu nếu bạn đáp ứng nhu cầu này cho trẻ nhỏ thì gần như không thể.
*Lợi ích khi làm sinh trắc vân tay cho trẻ nhỏ từ 1 đến 15 tuổi*
Ai mong muốn làm Sinh trắc vân tay Infolife cho con thì trong phần này sẽ phân tích về trẻ nhỏ chủ yếu dưới 10 tuổi nhé!
Thường là các bậc cha mẹ thông thái, có học thức, cởi mở, muốn làm cho con vì sự tò mò hay muốn hiểu con. Hiểu về tính cách, giao tiếp dễ dàng, nói sao cho con nghe lời, hay muốn tạo động lực học cho con, muốn công sức mình bỏ ra khi nuôi dạy con là không uổng phí, v.v…Thật sự bố mẹ không tiếc tiền, công sức, thời gian nuôi dạy cho con nhưng quan trọng nó cần phải có kết quả, nó cần phải được định hướng.



Bạn sẽ nhìn thấy rất nhiều bố mẹ, ban ngày đi làm đủ kiệt sức, buổi tối vẫn đưa con đi học thêm, đưa con đi không kể ngày nắng, mưa. Chấp nhận không nghỉ ngơi, ngồi đợi, đôi khi ngủ gật ở trên xe máy, chờ sao con học xong để đưa về. Họ làm vậy vì sợ con phải đợi, rồi chạy lung tung lạc mất con.
Nói chung với xã hội bây giờ, quá nhiều rủi ro để một đứa trẻ đi lang thang ngoài đường. Nói thật làm bố mẹ sợ đủ thứ về con. Con ốm, con điểm kém, con không vui khi đi học, con bị cô giáo mắng, bạn bè bắt nạt… đều làm bố mẹ suy nghĩ nhiều lắm. Đến với Infolife các bố mẹ có cơ hội giải tỏa bớt điều đó để hiểu con và yên tâm khi tìm được giải pháp định hướng phù hợp với con từ việc học tập, sức khỏe tới *sinh trắc vân tay chọn nghề* phù hợp nhất với khả năng của con yêu.
*Infolife** giúp được gì cho việc này?*

Sức khỏe – Khi phân tích Infolife, bố mẹ biết những đặc điểm về Sức khỏe, sinh lý của con để phòng ngừa sẵn bệnh tật. Tôi đã gặp khách hàng sau khi phân tích Infolife thấy con yếu vùng mắt, não nhưng không để ý. Đến dịp có dịch đau mắt đỏ nhưng chủ quan đưa con đi chơi cùng lớp. Kết quả là trong 52 bạn học sinh cùng lớp đó, có đúng con của chị với một bạn nữa bị đau mắt đỏ. Trong khi cả lớp đi cùng hoàn toàn khỏe. Con chị bị đau trong 02 tuần và không thể học thi học kỳ. Hậu quả dẫn tới bé gặp nhiều áp lực, không thể ôn bài và thi có kết quả không cao.
Thể thao – Cha mẹ muốn phát triển chiều cao cho con? Lớn phổng lên khi tuổi dậy thì? Đang thấp lè tè nhất lớp nhưng biết các môn thể thao phù hợp, kết hợp ăn uống để tăng tối đa chiều cao cho con? Chỉ Infolife giúp được cha mẹ điều này. Khi tìm được môn thể thao phù hợp, trẻ sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái, chơi cả ngày được, càng chơi càng giỏi. Và tăng thêm sự tự tin, cũng như vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ của con.
Tính cách – Infolife rất sâu về tính cách, bố mẹ dễ dàng hiểu con mình mạnh yếu – nhược điểm tâm lý, động lực hoàn thành mục tiêu ở đâu để đặt phần thưởng cho sự cố gắng điểm số của con. Chấp nhận tính cách con mình để biết cách lựa lời nói, ảnh hưởng, không bắt ép con mình phải theo ý mình.



Sở trường hoạt động – Nên ưu tiên cho con học hành thật tốt về điểm số, hay nên đi hoạt động xã hội, đoàn đội ở trường? Học thật giỏi một môn để làm chuyên gia, đi thi trường chuyên lớp chọn hay học đều 8 – 9 điểm ở nhiều môn? Thiên hướng học khối kỹ thuật hay xã hội ( trong phần nhu cầu học tập và phân tích nghề nghiệp đều có đủ). Nên học khối A hay B? Có cần học tiếng Anh thật giỏi ngay từ nhỏ để giao tiếp không hay chỉ cần vừa đủ? Những điều này sẽ giúp cha mẹ định hướng con từ sớm rất dễ dàng.
Động lực, cách hoàn thành mục tiêu: Giúp cho cha mẹ biết cách ảnh hưởng tới con, đặt mục tiêu, treo giải thưởng, làm hình phạt đơn giản, hiệu quả giữa trên động lực làm việc, học tập của con. Ví dụ cách hoàn thành mục tiêu của con là từ người khác – Vậy thì cha mẹ hoàn toàn có thể để con thi đua với một người bạn nào đó giỏi hơn mình trong lớp. và đưa ra phần thường khi con bằng điểm của bạn? Hay nếu con muốn tự hoàn thành mục tiêu của mình, thì đặt mục tiêu cho con điểm hôm nay cao hơn hôm qua? và cứ như vậy, tùy cách đặt mục tiêu có truyền cảm hứng được cho con hay không mà kết quả sẽ rất khác nhau.
Sửa thói quen tính cách của con: Khi các chỉ số tính cách của con thiên hẳn về một hướng, như tính nhút nhát cha mẹ sẽ giúp con rèn luyện và đưa ra các thử thách. Giúp tạo động lực để con thay đổi và tự tin hơn như đứng trước đám đông, đi dã ngoại, động viên con mạnh dạn.
Còn rất nhiều các ứng dụng khác về lợi ích của Infolife mang lại. Khi cha mẹ thật sự quan tâm bản báo cáo Infolife sẽ giúp cha mẹ tiết kiệm rất nhiều công sức để hiểu con, để định hướng cho con 1 cách khoa học phù hợp và chuẩn xác nhất.
*Lợi ích khi làm sinh trắc vân tay cho người trưởng thành*
Người lớn – Người trưởng thành thì họ cần làm Infolife để làm gì?
Đầu tiên, họ làm đơn giản vì tò mò. Hay vì thị trường chỉ có dòng sinh trắc truyền thống cho trẻ nhỏ toàn nói về trí thông minh. Nào là với tính cách con gấu, con chim đại bàng, họ cảm nhận điều đó không dành cho họ. Nhưng đến với Infolife – khi có các tố chất về sinh lý, tâm lý, sở trường … thì họ có một lý do để tự làm, tự thưởng cho mình chỉ là để thỏa mãn tính tò mò. Họ sẽ làm cho con họ? Bạn bè họ? Người yêu để xem hai người có hợp nhau không? v.v…




Tiếp theo họ thật sự không biết mình nên định hướng bản thân mình đi đâu về đâu. Điều này đặc biệt hay gặp với các chủng Whorl – bởi những người này có thể làm được nhiều việc, đa tài. Bản chất họ làm được nhiều việc, nên họ không thật sự hiểu mình nên tập trung vào điều gì. Làm chuyên gia được, cải tiến được, điều phối được… Thì bảng tổng quan Infolife sẽ giúp họ gạt bớt để thực hiện điều họ có thể làm đến mức vĩ đại nhất.
Hay đơn giản họ làm bởi họ tin tưởng bạn, họ muốn có cơ hội ngồi trò chuyện, được bạn tâm sự, định hướng những điều mà họ chưa hiểu. Rất nhiều điều họ thấy tin tưởng bạn. Và họ mua vì được nghe bạn tư vấn ngoài việc khám phá bản thân.
Một người trẻ tuổi, khát vọng làm giàu nhưng chưa thật sự hiểu mình nên làm gì để sau 3 – 4 năm trở thành người có thu nhập như mong muốn, đạt được khát vọng bản thân. Họ cần thấu hiểu hơn về bản thân mình ở nhiều góc cạnh. Infolife sẽ giúp họ hiểu mình hơn về:




– Thể thao, sinh lý, sức khỏe – Để họ giải tỏa những áp lực cuộc sống sau giờ làm việc, để bền bỉ hơn theo duổi những dự án mà họ đang dốc sức làm việc.
– Sở trường hoạt động – Nghề nghiệp phù hợp để họ dễ dàng lên định hướng cho sự nghiệp tương lại, nên đi sâu chuyên môn hay lên quản lý. Nên tập trung học kỹ năng nghề hay kỹ năng mềm? Điều gì mình thực sự đam mê và có khả năng làm tốt? Nên lựa chọn điều gì, bỏ điều gì trong đam mê của mình?
– Tính cách của mình thể hiện ra sao? Tại sao có những mâu thuẫn trong suy nghĩ, cách cư xử? Tại sao các chị em phụ nữ lại phức tạp đến vậy? Thay đổi cảm xúc nhanh, tính cách nhanh chóng… điều này dễ thể hiện nhất trong bảng tính cách có 2 chiều của Infolife
– Động lực làm việc, phong cách làm việc nhóm, cách mình thể hiện bản thân tốt nhất, cách đặt mục tiêu… để giúp mình đưa ra định hướng tương lai dễ dàng hơn..
– Hòa hợp cặp đôi – để hiểu xem hai người có những điều tương hợp nào? Không tương hợp nào để chấp nhận và sống vui vẻ hơn?
*Tiêu chí phục vụ khách hàng quan trọng của sinh trắc dấu vân tay Infolife*
Khi bạn đang tìm hiểu để làm sinh trắc vân tay Infolife cho gia đình, cho bạn bè hay bản thân mình. Bạn sẽ có những lợi thế gì về dịch vụ sinh trắc vân tay mà Infolife cung cấp?
*Giá luôn tốt nhất*
Trên thị trường Việt Nam, mức giá để phân tích sinh trắc vân tay chất lượng cho 1 người làm dao động mức giá từ 2,5 triệu – 3,1 triệu. Đó làm mức giá để các bạn được lấy mẫu vân tay của mình, đưa vào phần mềm phân tích và nhận kết quả. Và nếu như bạn dự tính làm cho cả gia đình, cho nhiều bạn bè, đồng nghiệp hay nhân viên công ty. Bạn sẽ cảm nhận được mức giá mà Infolife là tốt nhất.
Mức giá mà Infolife đưa ra thị trường chỉ là 2,3 triệu. Nếu như bạn làm cho cả gia đình 4 người, thì bạn đã tiết kiệm một khoản tiền lớn cho gia đình mình. Ngoài ra, vào những dịp ưu đãi như ngày lễ, sinh nhật bạn Infolife có ưu đãi mức giá tốt hơn để giúp bạn tiết kiệm nhiều hơn nữa cho gia đình mình.
*Nhận kết quả phân tích nhanh trong 72h*
Bao lâu kể từ ngày bạn gửi tiền cho những đơn vị sinh trắc vân tay khác và nhận kết quả? 1 tuần? 2 tuần? hay 1 tháng? Sẽ thật không vui khi chờ đợi và điều tệ hại là chẳng có một sự đền bù nào từ bên công ty khi trả kết quả chậm tới bạn. Còn với Infolife – chỉ trong tối đa 72h là các bạn nhận được kết quả phân tích sinh trắc vân tay Infolife của con, của bản thân mình để tận hưởng. Sẽ rất thú vị khi được đọc kết quả phân tích từ chính bản thân mình.
Và Infolife luôn cam kết từ tốc độ gửi bài kết quả tới bạn. Nếu như sau 03 ngày mà bạn vẫn chưa nhận được kết quả phân tích, Infolife sẽ hoàn tiền 100% tới bạn, cùng gửi tặng bạn miễn phí kết quả phân tích dấu vân tay của bạn. Infolife sẽ đảm bảo mọi quyền lợi tới bạn là tốt đẹp nhất!
*Đảm bảo chất lượng cao nhất về sản phẩm*
Infolife dựa trên các công trình nghiên cứu khoa học, và được cấp những chứng nhận hợp pháp từ Liên Bang Nga – Đã phục vụ hơn 800,000 khách hàng trên 39 quốc gia. Infolife cam kết với khách hàng về chất lượng sản phẩm. Bất kỳ khi nào bạn nhận bản kết quả phân tích Infolife với độ chính xác dưới 92% so với tiềm năng bẩm sinh của mình, Infolife sẽ tặng bạn bản kết quả phân tích đó, và hoàn 100% chi phí bạn đã thanh toán.
Infolife luôn đảm bảo cho các khách hàng được trải nghiệm dịch vụ tiện tích nhất, nhanh nhất, chất lượng nhất với mức giá tốt nhất.
Các bạn có thể tham khảo mức giá *tại đây.*


----------

